# معا لصنع سلاح مضاد للطائرات



## aymnengineer (3 نوفمبر 2014)

ارجوكم ممن عنده اي معلومات تفصيلية مع المخططات لعمل سلاح فعال مضاد للطائرات وضعها في هذا الملتقى بهدف الاستفادة منه في ضرب اليهود والصفويين ومن والاهم اعدائنا واعداء سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم في فلسطين والعراق وسوريا وكل مكان يتعرض فيه المسلمون وخاصة من اهل السنة الى الاضطهاد​عسى ان يجعل الله هذا صدقة جارية لكل تعليق يخدم هذا الموضوع​وجزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## تركي مرسيدس (4 نوفمبر 2014)

انصحك في بادئ الامر ان تتعمق في تحضير وقود الصواريخ المركب من نترات البوتاسيوم والسكر

ثم انشاء قوالب صواريخ ذاتيه الدفع " مجسم صاورخ ليتم حشوة بوقود الصواريخ ليكون جاهز للانطلاق"

بعد نجاحك بتلك الخطوات الأساسية هنا تبدأ مرحلة التوجيه والتحكم

حقيقه لا اخفيك من فترة بدأت في بحوث عن التوجيه والتحكم
وتوصلت لنتيجه مهمه * بلإمكان التوجيه والتحكم باستخدام ادوات بسيطه متوفره بالسوق المحلية
مثل الطائرات من دون الطيار التي تباع بلأسواق 
بلإمكان دمجها مع الصاروخ المحلي الصنع وتوجيهه بأداة التحكم للطائرة 
ولاكن عليك تهيئة الأجنحة والهيكل بمقويات خفيفة الوزن مثل الأولومنيوم وغيره .. 
تناسبا مع حجم ضغط الجو والدفع 







ثم تفرعت لدي عدة افكار بعد النظر إلى ماهو متوفر بلأسواق اكثر تطورا !!! 

وجدت طائرات من دون طيار مسيرة والتحكم بها ممكن من خلال الأقمار الأصطناعية 
بلإمكان توجيهها إلى اهداف معينة دقيقة جدا جدا بنسبة خطأ لاتتجاوز 10 الى 15 متر
اشد فتك وخطورة !!! 
كما هي صواريخ كروز وتوماهوك الموجه وهي عبارة عن صواريخ طائرة مجنحة !






وهذه احد النماذج التي وجدتها متوفره بالسوق المحلي وبلإمكان استغلال تقنيتها

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=103396&d=1415085755

ولزيادة مسافة الصاروخ إلى مسافات بعيدة جدا جدا تتجاوز 200 كيلو متر يوجد عدة افكار حقيقه
مبنية على فكرة عمل صاروخ الكروز !
بلإمكان عمل صاروخ يعمل على مرحلتين 
الأولى : حشوة دافعه من وقود الصواريخ
الثانية: محرك ديزل لانه بطيئ الأشتعال ويعطي مسافة ابعد للعمل بلإمكان جلبه من الموترسايكل او غيره وربطه ميكانيكيا مع مروحة لتكون دافعه 
مثال : http://cdn.i24news.tv/upload/image/houmave88546bf758.jpg

لا اخفيك توصلت إلى نتائج بعد التجارب ممتازه جدا جدا 

وتشعبت البحوث إلى ان توصلت إلى إمكانية تصنيع صاروخ محلي 
موجه صوريا او ليزريا بلإمكان استخدامه كمضاد م.د او م.ط
بأبسط التقنيات المتوفره محليا 
سأعطيك مدخل إلى عالم التوجيه ولاكن يحتاج خبرة بالبرمجه
ماتوصلت إليه انصحك بتركيز بحوثك عليه بعد تجاربك بلأفكار المجربه السابقة التي اثبتت نجاحها

اولا كيف تتحكم بالصاروخ ! .. تحتاج إلى حاسب ألي صحيح ؟ 
ويغنيك عن هذا الاجهزة الذكية الحديثة مثل الأيفون بلإمكان استغلالها بمثابة الكمبيوتر لصغر حجمها وخفة وزنها
تحتاج خبرة عالية بالبرمجه لتهيئته للهدف المشروع
اذا كنت تملك جهاز ايفون تعمق في طريقة تحديد الكاميرا للوجه والأهداف الصورية 
وابحث عن فكرة برمجة الفيس بوك لتحديد الصور للتحقق من ملكية الحساب 
لعلك تصل إلى ضالتك بأذن الله

اسال الله لنا ولكم التوفيق والسداد


----------



## شريف عشماوي (8 نوفمبر 2014)

فكرة حلوا ربينا يعينك 
لو محتاج مساعدة في الرسم 3d ممكن اساعدك


----------



## Eng. Ahmad Al-Faify (30 نوفمبر 2014)

تركي مرسيدس قال:


> انصحك في بادئ الامر ان تتعمق في تحضير وقود الصواريخ المركب من نترات البوتاسيوم والسكر
> 
> ثم انشاء قوالب صواريخ ذاتيه الدفع " مجسم صاورخ ليتم حشوة بوقود الصواريخ ليكون جاهز للانطلاق"
> 
> ...





:20: مبدع أستاذ تركي , الله يحفظك .


----------



## abdoumalek (17 يناير 2015)

و النبى الله يسترك اهدى و صلى على النبى كدة ده تخصص كامل و له ناسة و كمان المواد دى مش للاستعمال المدنى فكر فى شغلك احسن


----------

